
Do we need paper business cards? - websirnik
http://nikita.io/post/8784776352/do-we-need-paper-business-cards
======
ColinWright
Earlier submission of a similar nature, with some discussion and counter-
points:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2844587>

